

YayPlanner has arrived - jimmyamash

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.yayplanner.com<p>Our private beta is over; no more invitations! We scaled quite some bit, got a ton of feedback, and are happy to finally open our site up to the public.<p>We&#x27;ve built the world&#x27;s first social bucket list. Kinda like Pinterest, but for adventurers - we tie in Google Places to create a crowdsourced list of activities across the globe - making it easier for people to discover, plan, and do new things.<p>Let us know what you think!
======
laura2013
really nice app! the name tho, makes me think of party planning not so much
bucket list. Let me know next time there are more invites.

